# MA Nx5 Issues



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I installed a small setup into a kids car, who apparently beats the hell out of everything I install. After replacing two amps with this 5ch and two subs with one he hasen't blown (yet) this bad boy started smoking. I since tossed some Helix amps in his car in hopes he doesn't get crazy. 

The amp powers up then flipped to protection mode. the smoke is coming from one corner of the amp. I opened it up to find a little charring in the board. Anyone know how to repair these?



Jesse


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I should be able to repair it.

Shoot me a pm when you can.


----------

